# UKC Weightpull June 3rd 4th & 5th Greeneville,TN



## circlemkennels

There's going to be an UKC show in Greeneville,Tn on June 3,4, and 5th. 

June 3- (wheels) weigh-in is from 5-6 pm. pull starts at 6:30pm
June 4- (rail) weigh-in is from 8:30-9:30 am. pull starts at 10am
June 5- (rail) weigh-in is from 8:30-9:30 am. pull starts at 10am

Tractor Supply, 1665 E Andrew Johnson Hwy 37745 (423) 787-0100; From I-81, take exit 23 for US-11E toward Greeneville/Bulls Gap. Turn east toward Greeneville, go approx 15.5 miles to Tractor Supply.


----------



## bahamutt99

Man, I wish it wasn't so far. Terra needs 5 points for her UWPCH, and with things being the way they are right now with the UKC, she may always need 5 pts. I hate the suspense almost as much as I hate unfinished titles. LOL


----------



## circlemkennels

i know!!! im so glad its 3 days.. Teardrop will (fingers crossed) finish his UWPCH saturday.. im only takin cali friday cause the hubby has to work and teardrop is alot to deal with...lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Jessie, are you goin the I-81 route or takin AJ hwy thru M'Town? If it's the latter, can I meet you somewhere along the way and follow you there, if I'm able to go? Not from this town, and have only traveled to Johnson City and Knoxville, so I don't know how to get to Greeneville (I know, you posted the directions lol).


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

Ill see ya there!!!


----------



## circlemkennels

ThaLadyPit said:


> Jessie, are you goin the I-81 route or takin AJ hwy thru M'Town? If it's the latter, can I meet you somewhere along the way and follow you there, if I'm able to go? Not from this town, and have only traveled to Johnson City and Knoxville, so I don't know how to get to Greeneville (I know, you posted the directions lol).


ill more than likely i run aj hwy threw... just txt me and let me know if you're gonna be able to make it and well meet up somewhere and you can follow us


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Sweet! I can't wait. I just picked up a second job, and I start next week, but the shifts are only 4-4 1/2 hrs long, so even if I do, I should be good to go.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Jessie!! I'm so excited... I'm in the clear for the weekend, no work at either job til Monday, so I'm good to go. Are you still going? I know you said in a different post about your yard being on "fire" lol. I do hope we can meet up.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

We are going to end up not being able to make it. Covered up with jobs right now. Good luck to everyone!! Hope Tear can get his UWPCH this weekend.

You guys be sure to keep me updated with texts.


----------



## circlemkennels

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> We are going to end up not being able to make it. Covered up with jobs right now. Good luck to everyone!! Hope Tear can get his UWPCH this weekend.
> 
> You guys be sure to keep me updated with texts.


wish yall couldve made it!! Cali got MWP & body pound friday... Tear got MWP & body pound today. He needs 15 more points till his UWPCH.. Hopefully hell finish tomarrow


----------



## bahamutt99

You know you get bonus points for those MWP and MWPP right? Its like 15 pts for each. A dog I work named Christian got his UWPCH in one 3-day weekend because he got 2 MWP and 2 MWPP for 60 bonus points (plus his regular points he earned).

PS, Congrats.


----------



## apbtmom76

Woo hoo Jessie that is awesome news  Congrats  Did Bev get to make it??


----------



## ThaLadyPit

apbtmom76 said:


> Woo hoo Jessie that is awesome news  Congrats  Did Bev get to make it??


Haha... yeah I made it, but was late... When we got there, they were packing up and getting ready to leave :hammer:, but I WILL be on time tomorrow!!


----------



## apbtmom76

lol mah, I can't wait tosee pics  Have tons of fun


----------



## performanceknls

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I unfortunately didn't get any pix... I got something better! I got videos lol. Now, to figure out how to embed them here so ya'll can see them properly lol. I shall return when my comp finishes its scan. It's running kinda slow due to the scan and me having 3 tabs open at once lol.


----------



## circlemkennels

bahamutt99 said:


> You know you get bonus points for those MWP and MWPP right? Its like 15 pts for each. A dog I work named Christian got his UWPCH in one 3-day weekend because he got 2 MWP and 2 MWPP for 60 bonus points (plus his regular points he earned).
> 
> PS, Congrats.


yeah i know...lol.. he needs 15 more points (which sux cause no more shows  ) he pulled a toenail saturday so wasnt really feelin too great today... cali took 1st, MWP & bodypound for 60 and under today...

i hope Bev got some pic of her little pup pulling the cart.. he was too cute!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

circlemkennels said:


> yeah i know...lol.. he needs 15 more points (which sux cause no more shows  ) he pulled a toenail saturday so wasnt really feelin too great today... cali took 1st, MWP & bodypound for 60 and under today...
> 
> i hope Bev got some pic of her little pup pulling the cart.. he was too cute!!!


:clap::woof::clap::woof: CONGRATS to Jessie and Cali!! I'm sad that Teardrop wasn't feelin good today, but.. here's the vid of Cali, as promised!!

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville, TN 6‬‏

I apologize ahead of time that I cannot figure out how to get it to embed in my post, so you'll have to view it externally.

And for fun, you can see some other participants dogs pulling too.

There was a Rottweiler there, and while I don't think he really wanted to pull, I still took the video as a way to help educate, if it can be used by anyone here.

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville, TN 6/5/2011 3‬‏ Rottie named Carl who wouldn't pull

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville, TN 6/5/2011 4‬‏ Rottie named Carl who wouldn't pull without his handler/owner's help.

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville, TN 6/5/2011‬‏ Rover aka Roe (sp?)

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville TN 5‬‏ Jazzy (same owner/handler as Rover)

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville, TN 9‬‏ Axle (sp?)

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville TN 10‬‏ Axle again

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville TN 12‬‏ Axle, once more

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville TN 14‬‏ Onyx, same owner as Axle, different handler (his wife, I suppose)

YouTube - ‪UKC WP Greeneville TN 13‬‏ Smoke, a gorgeous blue boy

Also, here's a couple of videos of my personal pin cushion, aka Roller, trying on a harness and getting a feel for the rails.

YouTube - ‪Rolls Royce learning to WP‬‏ His first try in Jessie's puppy harness (a little too big, but it worked).

YouTube - ‪Rolls Royce learning to WP 2‬‏ Rolls' second try in a different (and a tad bit smaller) harness.

Hope you all enjoy. Sorry I didn't get Cali's final pull for ya Jessie. I felt like I was a distraction to the dogs where I was standing.

Tye, I believe you were right and if UKC brings back WP by the time Roller's old enough, I think we may apply for an LP and try him out b/c he seemed like he enjoyed it. This was his first time ever putting a harness on, let alone being around so many dogs (since his days as a shelter puppy), and he did really well, just ask Jessie! Between Jessie's little girls, and Trinity, he had enough motivation, I think, lol. He was such a good boy, and you can tell by my praising him at the end of both pulls lol.

Oh, I did put him on the scale prior to being suited up and he now weighs 21.4 lbs, and is going to be 14 weeks old tomorrow! He's growing quickly, and making tremendous leaps and bounds in his obedience training. We're still working on the no-bite rule, though. Jessie can vouch for me, lol. He likes to grab your hands lol.

ETA: I just discovered how I can embed the videos, but I'm too lazy to go back and do it right now lol. I'll work on it a bit later when I cool down some and don't have to chase after Trinity every 2 seconds lol.


----------



## apbtmom76

awwwww BB that made me tear to see Roller wanna please you. Look how happy he is. Awesome job mah  And he looks like a natural to me  Great vids, glad you had a good time and I lol'd at NiNi on the cart 

Jessie, congrats on Cali and sorry to hear about Teardrop not feelin well, hope his toe gets better. Hugs


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Yes ma'am. He's such a lover and wants to do anything to make mommy happy lol. I really do believe he enjoyed himself. I'll have to get some more video of me & him working on obedience and Trinity working on obedience as well (she's really just playing but ya know).


----------



## apbtmom76

NiNi is a future dog handler if I ever saw one  And Roller will make you proud I just know it. And yes post up those vids would love to see them


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

bahamutt99 said:


> You know you get bonus points for those MWP and MWPP right? Its like 15 pts for each. A dog I work named Christian got his UWPCH in one 3-day weekend because he got 2 MWP and 2 MWPP for 60 bonus points (plus his regular points he earned).
> 
> PS, Congrats.


Ive never heard of bonus points with the UKC. The max you can earn is 50 per day. You get the points for mwp & bp (overall % & placement points as well) but im pretty sure thats it. Once you have your 3 legs, its very easy to champion a dog in 2 shows if you earn the max of 50 pts per day.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

Good job guys! Hate that we missed it. Since Tink finished up her Grand title I have no reason to pull her UKC anymore. Should have brought Sonny & Kat out though. Im just worried about spending money with them and theyre talking about shutting down the weight pull program. We just decded to save our money for the ADBA until the UKC makes their decision.


----------



## bahamutt99

circlemkennels said:


> yeah i know...lol.. he needs 15 more points (which sux cause no more shows  )


I feel you there. Terra needs 5 points to get her UWPCH. Her performance fell off sharply after her first time on rails, and I had to waste time re-training her while she farted around at the events. If she'd pulled just a smiiiidge harder once, or if she'd come into heat when she was supposed to and made that one laaaaast pull... Oh well. I'll cross my fingers for a little longer longevity for UKC weight pull.

Congrats on your wins, though. Very nice. :clap:


----------



## bahamutt99

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Ive never heard of bonus points with the UKC. The max you can earn is 50 per day. You get the points for mwp & bp (overall % & placement points as well) but im pretty sure thats it. Once you have your 3 legs, its very easy to champion a dog in 2 shows if you earn the max of 50 pts per day.


The max is 20 pts for your pull. Then you can earn 15 bonus points for MWP and 15 bonus points for MWPP. That's the 50 you're talking about. So assuming most dogs don't make MWP or MWPP, the max they earn is 20. Its very easy if your dog always takes the very top honors, no doubt.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

bahamutt99 said:


> The max is 20 pts for your pull. Then you can earn 15 bonus points for MWP and 15 bonus points for MWPP. That's the 50 you're talking about. So assuming most dogs don't make MWP or MWPP, the max they earn is 20. Its very easy if your dog always takes the very top honors, no doubt.


Sorry, I was reading fast and just saw the "bonus points" part. For some reason I thought you were talking about getting "bonus" points on top of the regular points for mwp & bp.


----------



## dixieland

Congrats Jessie!:woof:


----------



## circlemkennels

dixieland said:


> Congrats Jessie!:woof:


thanks lisa... wasnt their best weekend... the room they held the wp in was so small that i think teardrop was scared to death...lol.. plus his pullin a nail didnt help


----------

